# Why is my 92 saturn sc still heating up slowly



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

my 92 Saturn SC was heating up real bad and it was the thermostat. i replaced that then on the radiator it had a 18 psi cap but its supposed to have a 15 psi and i switched it but now when I'm on a highway over 60 mph it will slowly start going over the half line of the temperature. when it does go over i will turn on the heater in the car & it will start to cool down slowly. its almost ready to go, but there is something still wrong.


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the fan kicking on when it's supposed to? Check the radiator to see if it's flowing properly.


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

*thanks for your reply adrock*

well the fan turns on before i turn on the car, you know when you barely turn the key. but I'm not sure if its turning off on me when I'm driving. how can i check that. oh and what do you mean check the radiator?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

DOHC or SOHC? Regardless, you have 2 engine coolant temperature sensors (thermistors) and both are in the back of the head. One sends data to the PCM and the other signals the gauge. There have been issues with the PCM (2-wire) sensor cracking and / or terminal connections corroding. This would send a high resistance indicating a low temp to the PCM and not turn on the cooling fan, causing overheat.

I would get a scan tool and pyrometer to measure and compare the readings. Cooling fan comes on at approx. 226°F and it was usual for the Saturn gauge to read slightly higher.

well the fan turns on before i turn on the car, you know when you barely turn the key. You may have additional problems. The cooling fan should not always turn on when you turn the key to run. What happens when you jumper terminals A & B of the ALDL?


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

OK thanks.

well i guess I'm going to check that out today. i will post it tonight what the result was.


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

I know you said you replaced the thermostat, but make sure its opening properly. I've included a very funny video from my car forums about how to test a thermo (in this instance he was comparing 2):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53WHi9KKNCQ&feature=player_embedded

Once the thermo is good, check your fan sender unit. I'm not familiar with Saturns, but mine sits right on the thermo unit. Test it by grounding it and the fans should kick on.

FYI - turning on the heat drops the temp because the heater core acts as a diffuser. I'm sure you knew, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

*funny video, newbsauce*

hey another thing that just came to my mind, if somebody knows about this feel free to answer.... the thermostat that i replaced is set for 180 degrees. so what if i put one lower than that on my Saturn wouldn't that mean it will open up sooner and start cooling my car off sooner? well if they make 'em lower than 180 for my car. I DONT KNOW:huh:
***** i still haven't done none of the test on my fan the weather has been bad in NW INDIANA, but as soon as i do it i will post the results.

:thumbsup:OH BEFORE I FORGET. I WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR YOUR ADVICE IT IS VERY HELPFUL:thumbup:. NOW I CAN GO TO AUTOZONE AND NOT LOOK SO CLUELESS WHEN THEY TALK ABOUT MY CAR:laughing::laughing:


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

joey219 said:


> hey another thing that just came to my mind, if somebody knows about this feel free to answer.... the thermostat that i replaced is set for 180 degrees. so what if i put one lower than that on my Saturn wouldn't that mean it will open up sooner and start cooling my car off sooner? well if they make 'em lower than 180 for my car. I DONT KNOW:huh:
> ***** i still haven't done none of the test on my fan the weather has been bad in NW INDIANA, but as soon as i do it i will post the results.
> 
> :thumbsup:OH BEFORE I FORGET. I WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR YOUR ADVICE IT IS VERY HELPFUL:thumbup:. NOW I CAN GO TO AUTOZONE AND NOT LOOK SO CLUELESS WHEN THEY TALK ABOUT MY CAR:laughing::laughing:


1> The thermostat you bought should be made specifically for your car. They probably make them to OEM spec. That is what you want to use.
Even if you COULD find a lower temp one, you do not want to do that. Engines are designed from the factory to have optimal operating temperatures. Your car may not leave "warm up" mode, which means the ECU could throw more fuel.. which would not be optimal.

I re-read your scenario, and neglected to see you already installed a new thermo....Follow my steps below to the letter and you will have a solution:

FIRST answer this question:
When you replaced the thermostat... Did you burp the cooling system? If your answer is no, problem solved...you have air in your coolant lines. If your answer is yes, proceed below.

If yes, lets test the thermostat first:
Turn on the car.. AC/Heat OFF. Feel your upper radiator hose.. it will be lukewarm. Let it warm up...watch the temp gauge. When it gets to about noon, you should the thermostat should be opening... feel your upper hose. It should be HOT. VERY HOT. That means your thermo opened. If thermo did not open, replace. If thermo opened, proceed.

Now, with the thermo OPEN...your temp gauge should be increasing. Your fans should come on right around that time. Watch the gauge.. listen/feel for fans to come on.

Report back after doing these steps.


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks newbsauce i will definitely do it tomorrow and i will let you all know what happened. :thumbsup: i appreciate the easy to follow instructions.well i didn't BURP the radiator sorry for asking but how do you do that.but i did test the thermostat in the stove to see if it would open and it did right before it started to boil


I KNOW I'M BEING A PAIN BUT DON'T WORRY GOD WILL PAY YOU BECAUSE HE KNOWS WELL THAT I CANT:laughing:


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

joey219 said:


> thanks newbsauce i will definitely do it tomorrow and i will let you all know what happened. :thumbsup: i appreciate the easy to follow instructions.well i didn't BURP the radiator sorry for asking but how do you do that.but i did test the thermostat in the stove to see if it would open and it did right before it started to boil
> 
> 
> I KNOW I'M BEING A PAIN BUT DON'T WORRY GOD WILL PAY YOU BECAUSE HE KNOWS WELL THAT I CANT:laughing:



Joey,

Problem solved. You didn't burp it! No big deal, most people do not know. You have air in your coolant hoses. Here's what you do:

1> Fill up the radiator, use a funnel, keep the funnel in the radiator.
2> Start the car, with the radiator cap OFF. Keep watchin the temp gauge as we do this.
3> Wait.
4> The car will heat up, you will see the radiator level keep going down (bubbles). Fill it as it goes down. Squeeze your upper hose...pushing the air out until you feel its full of fluid.
5> The car will eventually reach operating temp (12 o clock). At that point, put the cap back on. See if it overheats after that.

you can read here: http://www.ehow.com/how_7369_burp-cars-cooling.html


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

you have been allot of help newbsause. i will do that right now i will tell you what happens later


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

do you have to keep the funnel in the radiator because i dont have one i just want to know if i need one to go buy it. the one i have is full of oil and the other one is for the trimmer.


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

joey219 said:


> do you have to keep the funnel in the radiator because i dont have one i just want to know if i need one to go buy it. the one i have is full of oil and the other one is for the trimmer.


Just keeps it from bubbling over.. its easy. They are around 90 cents.


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

*woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey *newbsauce* i finally did it. I burped my car and it does make a difference on the temperature. Thanks for everything. I had put a new muffler in it in a shop because i don't have a compressor. If i did i would've done it myself. Now i'm going to try to fix my ac in my car. The heater on my car works good but the ac doesn't. So, what would anyone recommend to try my ac in my car. You know... Like what test can i do or what would be the first thing to look for. I don't know anything about this and i'm trying to do it the cheapest but effective way as possible.


thank you guys
sicerally 
joey219 ​


----------

